
America’s Unholy Crusade Against China - lgvln
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/america-evangelical-crusade-against-china-by-jeffrey-d-sachs-2020-08
======
simonblack
America's crusade against China is like a 100-pound senior citizen trying to
pick a fight with a 250-pound 25-year-old gym junkie.

Of course the senior citizen has been belting up 5-year-old little girls for
decades and thinks he can do it easily.

It won't be a pretty ending.

------
TomMarius
> Only one country – the US – has a defense strategy calling for it to be the
> “preeminent military power in the world,” with “favorable regional balances
> of power in the Indo-Pacific, Europe, the Middle East, and the Western
> Hemisphere.”

Did Russia cease to exist? What about Iran and Turkey (thankfully not as
successful)?

